# My Braun Lcd Digital Watch Website Is Now Online



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Guys,

My Braun LCD digital watch website is now online at

www.braun*lcd*watches.com

I hope you enjoy it and that the mods are OK with this link.

Jack


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great site and very interesting Jack


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Excellant site Jack - perhaps there could a direct link put up or a thread pinned in the Electric forum?

Congratulations!


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you both for your comments.

Jack


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Great job, Jack

As far as i know it is the only web dedicated to brawn lcd watches.

It is on My favorites now.. it deserves a carefully read


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Excellent site Jack and a great read,

smashing looking watches, I'd not realised Braun even made watches. Beautiful designs.

Andy


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Compass.

Jack

Thanks Andy - after the digital watches Braun started a range of quartz analogue watches and I believe they still produce quartz analogue watches today.

Jack


----------

